# NH6030. Issues



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

You guys are going to love this. I have been helping my neighbors work on their hay equipment and tractors. Most of it was bought and never used it used for a few hours and parked. I need to move a discbine and went into the tractor shed too grab a suitable tractor to move the dcx131(nh1431). I jump into a nh6030 with literally 30 hours on the clock, and it had no hydraulic pressure at all and the dash is screaming stop.

Check for oil. None. At all. Was over 5 gallons low. It never even had enough to lift the 3 point and break the paint on the seals. Not sure how it left the dealer like that.

So long story short it just whines and screams when it starts but will move back and forth. Do you guys think any transmission damage is done or maybe just hydraulic pump is ruined?
Thanks in advance


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Any chance that it was so cold out that it was causing a problem ? Got in my NH130 other day 8000 hours it started and moved a little was like 15 or 20 feet and pumps where very noisy and lights came on the dash . It would not move any father . I left it run about 15 minutes to warm up and all was fine .

Just saying don't know really . It was like 5 above out that day .


----------



## Uphayman (Oct 31, 2014)

Similar issues on my ts130a nh. Plugged in for 3 plus hours yesterday, fires right up, but steering and transmission take 10 minutes before any response. Oil level is full. Zero degrees out. Finally starts to function. Get the spreader loaded up, turn on to the main road, tractor decides to take a rest break as I'm taking up both lanes of Traffic. Nice !!!! After a couple minutes things started working and all was well. Did the spreading yesterday during the warm spell. Currently @ -5 with 20 mph out of the nw. Feels like....damn cold.


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

It very well could be cold. However I'm aldi using the t6070 parked next to it with no issues. I'll let it run for 5 minutes and see if that helps. Might have to go to the dealer. I'm just concerned that they ran it with out fluid and wrecked hydraulic system and maybe transmIssion.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Possible air in the system?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

we own one of those tractors. could it be the somebody released the park brake and did not release it the whole way. if you try to drive those and the park brake is on just one notch the bells will ring and the tractor won't go its a good feature.


----------

